
Ask HN: SaaS plans: One without encrypted data at rest, and one with. How to? - ggregoire
Hi!<p>I was thinking to include in my highest plan to encrypt all customers data at rest.<p>A solution could be to have 2 DBs:<p>- a DB for the lowest plan without encrypted data (MySQL)<p>- a DB for the highest plan with encrypted data (MariaDB?)<p>Do you think it&#x27;s a stupid idea? If no, do you have a better solution to achieve it?
======
Raed667
Is the data encrypted using the customer password (which you don't have)?

Do you have any background task (not initiated by a browser session) that you
need to execute for your SaaS to work?

Will this encryption deny you critical data required in your background task
(think cron/ mailing/ etc..) ?

What happens when the customer forgets their password, and need to reset it?
Do they lose all their data in your DB?

Just some questions to think about

------
taprun
Encrypt both, but only advertise the higher tier as being encrypted. Customers
that place a high importance on encryption will buy the better plan. Those
that don't will buy the lesser one.

You have minimal benefit for not encrypting all data anyway (more technical
complexity and liability). Plus, there isn't a court anywhere that will get
upset at you for selling a tier that's better / more featured than advertised.

~~~
smt88
Blatantly misleading customers is a shortsighted way to make money (and often
illegal).

If the only benefit of the higher-cost tier is that it's encrypted, it's
likely that a court _would_ be upset upon finding that out. Charging people
extra money without any benefit is an easy way to lose a lawsuit.

------
smt88
Encryption is meaningless if done incorrectly. I would encourage you to hire a
security expert to discuss this and provide a roadmap for your dev team.

Other than that, I think it's not very client-friendly to charge for
encryption. If you can encrypt any of the data, it would be good to encrypt
all of it.

